# Lighting advice for a 90p (90x45)



## NathanG (19 Sep 2016)

Nearly got my new ada 90p setup but wanted a bit of advice on lighting. I have seen a few journals especially ryans 120p and noticed he's using 2 kessil a360's. 2 of them would be too much for my tank so considered 2 a160's but i'm not sold on them yet.

After searching around I've seen Arcadia have a new 6 series out. http://charterhouse-aquatics.com/shop/aquatics/aquarium-lighting/series-6/arcadia-series-6-led-60?

It works out a little more than the 2 a160's but the inbuilt conroller inc cloud cover settings is winning me over.

I know this is a new product and don't think anybody has one yet but wanted your opinion on the specs, i did email CH to see if it has an inbuilt timer but no joy yet.

Whats the verdict?

Cheers Nathan


----------



## alto (19 Sep 2016)

You might ask Arcadia what their goal was in the selection of those particular LED's

It's great that individual LEDs can be changed out but specific details would be appreciated, also what alternate LED's are available (you obviously want access to individual LED's at reasonable rate)  

Do they have planted display tanks/usage information, reference video etc, eg has George Farmer or other professional aquascapers run test units - if not, will they offer a complete refund should client be unhappy with the plant growth/esthetic ... or do they have a demo unit that can be sent out to your local shop ...

I run a 90cm x 45cm x 55cm tank with Kessil A160's, I like that I can centre the lamps wherever I want, I looked at similar design systems to Arcadia's LED60 but you end up with quite shaded tank ends & significantly higher PAR in the centre of the tank (I doubt that you can dim the individual LEDs as LUPYLED does) ... the Arcadia LED90 would provide more even coverage (but likely more light than you need/want   & likely rather more $$)

Kessil will do all the spectral shift & cloud cover & programs etc but the controller is sold separately - before buying I'd contact Kessil & see if they have a wifi system coming out soon - as mentioned by others, their cable system comes on as clunky & outdated  & the short cable lengths are annoying (& every add-on bit needs to be worked into the budget; Kessil isn't the only company - or the worst - at this gimmick )


----------



## tadabis (20 Sep 2016)

I have 2x kessils a160we tuna suns plus the kessils 2x mounting arms over 90x45x45 tank and i think its more than enough. Cables are really short  but on my tank was ok  also if you want to have some programming features youll need to buy kessil controller. Kessils are great led lights. I would say 70% power would be enough to grow almost anything.


----------



## NathanG (23 Sep 2016)

tadabis said:


> I have 2x kessils a160we tuna suns plus the kessils 2x mounting arms over 90x45x45 tank and i think its more than enough. Cables are really short  but on my tank was ok  also if you want to have some programming features youll need to buy kessil controller. Kessils are great led lights. I would say 70% power would be enough to grow almost anything.



I'd be happy with the 2 a160's tbh, just liked the look of the arcadia over the tank design. Will probably go for them as they tick most of the boxes.



alto said:


> You might ask Arcadia what their goal was in the selection of those particular LED's
> 
> It's great that individual LEDs can be changed out but specific details would be appreciated, also what alternate LED's are available (you obviously want access to individual LED's at reasonable rate)
> 
> ...



Cheers alto, i think you hit the nail on the head about the shading on the edges, been down to TGM today to pick up some rock and had a chat about the lights down there. Basically said the same as you about the light being either too short or too long creating a shade at either end.

The cable length shouldn't be an issue as i have it all mounted to the top inside of the stand hopefully. I will message them about the wifi controller as that would be ideal..


----------



## alto (24 Sep 2016)

NathanG said:


> I will message them about the wifi controller as that would be ideal..


I was surprised not to see Kessil release this modification at Interzoo or MACNA 2016


----------



## NathanG (2 Oct 2016)

Been looking at the chihiros A series 901. Since it been talked about alot and has the ability to be dimmed and controlled i wouldn't mind getting one as a stop gap until the new maxpect razor is released. Anyone with experience of one?

Wondering if it's a good fit on a 90p and would 1 unit be enough?


----------



## alto (3 Oct 2016)

Id be sooner inclined to try the E series which uses 0.5w LEDs (vs A series 0.3w)
On  30 - 35cm depth, either LED would provide decent substrate PAR
- wish manufacturers would list this value ... it would certainly engender some product confidence ... that they don't, in addition to being evasive with LED identity/manufacture implies lack of commitment to the consumer product (where's the quality control measure/specification )


With a deeper tank (I'm assuming 45cm deep/tall tank) substrate PAR will be low with the 0.3w LED & low - med (at best - much depends on the LED series) with the 0.5wLED

HOT5 with decent reflectors will easily deliver med - med high substrate PAR (perhaps even "high" - drivers, high intensity phosphors, appropriate physical spacing of the T5lamps, reflector design & material all impact PAR/PUR)


----------



## NathanG (4 Oct 2016)

alto said:


> Id be sooner inclined to try the E series which uses 0.5w LEDs (vs A series 0.3w)
> On  30 - 35cm depth, either LED would provide decent substrate PAR
> - wish manufacturers would list this value ... it would certainly engender some product confidence ... that they don't, in addition to being evasive with LED identity/manufacture implies lack of commitment to the consumer product (where's the quality control measure/specification )
> 
> ...



I did look at the E-series but they dont seem to sell a 90cm version for some reason. Why they sell the A series single and not double like the E-series is baffling. 

The 45cm deep is my worry, the par at that distance probably wont cut it. Back to the drawing board i think. It's a shame the kessils's wont fit where i have the tank. In the corner of a chimney breast makes everything a nightmare. 

Want to stick to LED's but cheers alto. Going to wait and see if anything new comes out or take the risk on the Aseries for now.


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2016)

I can understand not liking the Kessil's - not sure how they can "not fit" 

The 90cm stretch may be an issue with heat + acrylic, most longer LED units seem to use metal supports
You might consider 2-3 of the 45cm E series units set up across the width of the tank rather than the length of the tank ...
I suspect that you may need 2 x 90cm A series to get decent coverage across the 45cm tank width anyway (depending on plants chosen) & will still be struggling with low substrate PAR re water column depth

Current USA's Satellite + Pro uses ~1.2 watt multi-chip SMD LED technology with 120 degree lens might suit, ie look for similar specification LED unit  (link includes PAR)


----------



## NathanG (4 Oct 2016)

alto said:


> I can understand not liking the Kessil's - not sure how they can "not fit"
> 
> The 90cm stretch may be an issue with heat + acrylic, most longer LED units seem to use metal supports
> You might consider 2-3 of the 45cm E series units set up across the width of the tank rather than the length of the tank ...
> ...



I was surprised they didn't fit either. The goose-neck screws need an inch either side or at the back. If it comes to it i could use the mounting arms and pull the tank out but its an extra £70 making it £650 plus the ones i received were like jet engines taking off,.

I want a carpet so the low par is going to be an issue and don't want 3 lights. Just waiting on the verdict of the returned Kessil's and will give a maxpect distributor a call since its been said the new razor will be out soon. Don't mind waiting but that satellite pro+ seems nice. Heard alot about it.


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2016)

NathanG said:


> like jet engines taking off,.


yeah they should just hum - I don't notice them unless I'm working in the tank

I picked up a Satellite + Pro on sale, it's a lot of light on my 35cm deep tank, but when I tried it on the 55cm deep tank (I was hoping to use it on), it seemed dim enough at substrate level that I just stayed with the existing HOT5 (with superb reflectors etc so everything grows, I just wanted the "soft start" possible with LED's)  ... I suspect that at 45cm water depth, PAR will be closer to 50 than 100

I also think that with the 45cm tank width, you'll likely need 2 LED bars for even light distribution

The Maxspect should work, I tried one but preferred the Kessils on that tank, especially as they came in quite a bit cheaper at the time.


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2016)

Do you have any details on the new razor?


----------



## NathanG (5 Oct 2016)

alto said:


> Do you have any details on the new razor?



I don't. Hoping it will be the ticket but still no word from them. If i can get the kessils refunded i will hopefully get a satellite pro+ imported via work or wait for details on the razor.


----------

